# Suche noch paysafecard für shakes and fidget



## Grau2 (4. November 2010)

Suche noch paysafecard  
Mein Bruder und ich haben uns zusammen die buffed gekauft, aber er hat die paysafecard bekommen, und 2x die gleiche kaufen lohnt sich dann auch nicht!
Spielen aber beide Shakes and fidget, und ich kann die Pilze gebrauchen. 


Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand bei mir meldet, der mir eine paysafecard geben kann. Schreib mir am besten eine PN!

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!!!

Grau2


----------



## Grau2 (10. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Oder einen shakes and fidget code aus der aktuellen computerbildspiele silber 12/2010 [/font]


----------

